
UCF selling simulated Martian dirt–$20 a kilogram, plus shipping - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-ucf-experimental-martian-dirt20-kilogram.html
======
p1necone
I found this much more amusing when I read it as $20 + shipping from mars.
Theoretically I wonder how much that would be?

